# New Year's resolution '09



## tydek07 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,

*Just wondering what your resolution(s) is/are for the comming year?*

Mine is to volunteer more of my time to local groups. ^_^

Take Care,


----------



## reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

Survive to see 2010!


----------



## dslprod (Dec 27, 2008)

to stop drinking mt dew !


----------



## reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

I could never do that! My blood pumps green!


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 27, 2008)

Lose the weight I've put on during EMT class. Never been so sedentary in my entire life. We've got other people dropping like 10 pounds just because they make us take the stairs to and from class. Makes me wonder just how ridiculously out of shape one must be to eat at the food court daily and still manage to lose 10 lbs in a month because they walk up and down 4 flights of stairs.


----------



## Medic (Dec 27, 2008)

I think I want to achive better marks in school, volunteer about 200 hours (if my age doe not come into play) , and my biggest is make first team rugby.


----------



## Scout (Dec 27, 2008)

Loose weight, climb a bit more, learn alot more, get a job


----------



## EMT-B2B (Dec 27, 2008)

Get through EMT-B school, less coffee, more exercise, more hunting and fishing!


----------



## Anu (Dec 27, 2008)

Start waking up at 6 am for some reading and/or exercise.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 27, 2008)

Get a job. Volunteer around the city.


----------



## 41 Duck (Dec 27, 2008)

Not take any hostages over at county dispatch.  Guess I'll have to find another use for this duct tape and this rifle....


Later!

--Coop


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've given up making them.. don't last past March.

So I guess I'll give er a try.

My resolution: to have my resolution actually last.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 28, 2008)

1) Successfully finish Medic school/pass NREMT

2) Get healthier (Excercise/Diet), I have developed some extremely poor eating habits, became a bit lazy, and have tacked on about 30lbs and ~4inches in my waistline since my shifts now consists of laying on a couch for about 15 out of 24hour shift.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 28, 2008)

Volunteer More At The Homeless Shelter
Take College Algebra and actually finish it, not drop it because it gives me a headache
Get into nursing school at UCF or Florida Hospital's College of Health Sciences
Be more kind, giving, and understanding of people less fortunate.
 Donate more money to salvation army/coalition for the homeless/etc.

Those are my top ones, more as I think of it.


----------



## emt83 (Dec 28, 2008)

I want to pass the NREMT, and get on a truck and use my skills from emt school. Pass the fire department test and physical agility and be hired. I would like to end 2009 as a FF/EMT-P.


----------



## TechWho (Dec 28, 2008)

- Pass the NREMT-B
- Get reciprocity in Massachusetts and move to Boston
- Work full-time as an EMT
- Exercise more
- Learn Spanish


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 28, 2008)

*Let's give it a try!*

Well here it goes:

Lose weight.... ( god I hate the holidays and all of the that home cooking! )

Keep chipping away at school ( and not be so over whelmed by it! )

Laugh more, Call and go out with my friends more offen! ( all work and no play can make a goddess cranky! )

To the new year!!


----------



## JonTullos (Dec 28, 2008)

Take EMT-B class
Pass NREMT-B cert.
Lose weight (I'm already starting on this by trying to eat better and checking out gyms).  Lord knows that I need to be in better shape before I start an EMS gig.
Learn daily how to be a better husband, brother and friend.


----------



## marineman (Dec 28, 2008)

Get that fancy Paramedic patch, get a job and buy a house.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2008)

*Let's see. (Down, Dino, Down!)*

1. Survive and don't get fired.
2. Make my wife happier. (See #1 above, part two)
3. Get teaching to keep my new certificate and get better at it.
4. Try not to always be "the capper"  on threads here!:blush:

Happy coming year folks, keep it shiney side up and universally precautious!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 28, 2008)

Leave EMS

R/r 911


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 28, 2008)

#1. QUIT PUTTING MORE NAILS IN MY COFFIN. (stop smoking)
#2. Better shape
#3. Get my SO back on my side and start getting some love again.
#4. cut back on the off shift booze.
#5. go back to being paid.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Leave EMS
> 
> R/r 911


For the win!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Get back in shape.
2. Play guitar more like I used to.
3. Find a girlfriend.
4. Punch a whale.
5. Pick up so many open shifts at work that they make me a full-timer just to keep me from getting any more overtime!


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 28, 2008)

Help hubbie get through his next Ambulance course, now that I won't be doing it. 'Sigh'


----------



## Sasha (Dec 28, 2008)

Stop biting my nails!

Stop fidgeting!


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 28, 2008)

Stop avoiding Sasha.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 28, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Stop avoiding Sasha.



Yes! Omg! Message me your number so we can have lunch already!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine is to finish school and get a job as an EMT....or possibly try for a FF position again. Other than that, I need to get back into top shape as I spend all of my time reading, working, and going to class right now.


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 28, 2008)

My resolution a couple of years ago was to stop making New Year's resolutions.  Been able to keep that one, so far.


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 30, 2008)

EMTinNEPA said:


> 1. Get back in shape.
> 2. Play guitar more like I used to.
> 3. Find a girlfriend.
> 4. Punch a whale.
> 5. Pick up so many open shifts at work that they make me a full-timer just to keep me from getting any more overtime!



Thats right, punch that whale..... right in the face.


----------



## E.M.T.Loza (Jan 1, 2009)

- Do better in school
- Not change my major again
- finally get a job as an emt (after almost two years of being certified)
- finish building my track car ^_^


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 1, 2009)

Get through my EMT-b class
Get hired as an EMT-b
Get in better shape

And my favorite of all...

Continue to learn to play the Bagpipes!  (GHB to be specific) ^_^


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 1, 2009)

Same here Rid. Perhaps a new Emergency Management job will be in my future soon...



Ridryder911 said:


> Leave EMS
> 
> R/r 911


----------

